# R.I.P BONZO weird death



## fifer88 (Sep 12, 2008)

can not believe this has just happened my green basilik was sleeping when i checked then i herd a bang and turned round and he was in his water dish spinnig round i just thought his shed was annoying him looked again and he was on the bottom of the tank just lying there picked him up his neck was broken cant believe this had him for nearly 5 year from a baby has any 1 ever herd of this before


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

did something fall on him:O
 rip lil dude


----------



## fifer88 (Sep 12, 2008)

no the only thing i can think that he hit his head of the side of the water dish


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

im very sorry for you loss, could he have fell and snapped his kneck on the water bowl ?

Again im Very Sorry


----------

